# happy faced spiders



## ilovebugs (Oct 5, 2005)

I guess I've sorta known about these for a while. 

I've had this picture






on my computer for a while. 
I thought it was only a photoshop joke.  but today I was doing some google
reasearch and found a different picture, this time with the name "happy face spider"

this one is native to Hawaii






come to find out, they are in fact real spiders.













haha, heres one painted on a Uhaul truck
http://members.ispwest.com/spoons/images/SLC_2004/thumbnails/74_happyface_spider.JPG

just google it, there are several pictures that have broken links, but they are still on google.

anyone know anything about them? I couldn't find anything previously on the boards.

I don't know about all of you, but I just can't see things like this are random forms of evolution or whatever you would like to call it. (not trying to start anything, just saying so you'll know where I stand and what I believe) I do believe in God and that he created everything. Perhaps these spiders are just some of his artistic humor.  I didn't plan on "sneaking" that in, it just happened, so feel free to *kindly* state your opinions/views on this, I would actually like to know what people of different beliefs believe on subjects such as this.


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Oct 5, 2005)

Then you'd want the Watering Hole if you are looking for a belief system here.  As far as I'm concerned, evolution was trying to show anti-evolutionists that evolution isn't EVILution, but really "Fun for the whole family"


----------



## ilovebugs (Oct 5, 2005)

Soulsick said:
			
		

> Then you'd want the Watering Hole if you are looking for a belief system here.  As far as I'm concerned, evolution was trying to show anti-evolutionists that evolution isn't EVILution, but really "Fun for the whole family"


well, yea, but as I said I hadn't planned on it being that type of thread. but I did kind of change the subject.


I sure would like to have one of these things.


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 5, 2005)

also, a pattern that coincidentally resembles a human symbol of happiness isn't much of a trait that would cause them to die out. therefore, the species would live on to pass the gene causing the markings down the ladder. if the happy-face spider is a humorous clown, then i guess black widows can tell time and brown recluses are orchestral musicians.


----------



## ilovebugs (Oct 5, 2005)

Molitor said:
			
		

> if the happy-face spider is a humorous clown, then i guess black widows can tell time and brown recluses are orchestral musicians.


haha, I just imagened them being all jumpy and clownlike. I only wish it were true...


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Oct 5, 2005)

Wait a minute... you recluse doesn't play violin?  Is that true for all you guys?

The Sickness


----------



## IrishLad17 (Oct 5, 2005)

lol, i couldnt help but point this out (sorry i grew up in the age of japanimation) didnt anyone else notice this? (or am i just easily amused...)
am i the only one who sees the resemblance
ok, i'll shut up now
but seriously, does anyone know if these spiders are kept in captivity?  truly awesome arachnids


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Oct 5, 2005)

OH MY GOD!  IT'S THE FROWNY FACED, PIERCED LIP, 6 LEGGED, NO PEDIPALPED RAINDOW GOLIATH ELEPHANT EATER!  But it is not a tarantula, it is a spider because the fangs go side to side and tarantulas go down.    

The Sickness


----------



## IrishLad17 (Oct 5, 2005)

psssshhhhhh, u need to brush up on ur cheesy, japanimated, fake spiders. its a SPINARAK!!!!!!!! (i think...)     :}


----------



## edesign (Oct 5, 2005)

cool looking spiders  next time i visit my friend in Hawaii (Oahu) I'll have to see if I can find some. I did not look at the picture in the link that someone posted but I know my OBT has a smiley face and I've seen it on other T species as well.
edit: ok...i looked at the picture and the resemblance IS creepy lol

as far as it being one of God's little jokes...mmm, nay (no, the large L. mactans I kept for a few months last fall never told me the time or made sure I did not oversleep ). as already mentioned, the design would have been slowly sifted from the gene pool if it proved to be a bad enough feature. Then again, maybe all these pictures of stones, trees, vegetables sporting butts and other personal body parts are also God's little jokes  Sweet 

And a prime example of backpedaling to gain public support (imho) for teaching ID with creationism...a cardinal from the Vatican:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9589656/

In particular this quote:


> Science studies what is observable, and scientists overstep the boundaries of their discipline when they conclude evolution proves there was no creator, said the cardinal, 60, a top Church doctrinal expert and close associate of Pope Benedict XVI.


Since when did evolutionists say God or any other superior being does not exist? Because there was a Big Bang? I don't recall reading anything about the Big Bang where it also stated that there was nothing before that time...in fact, that's also another great mystery. Once again the religious leaders of the most popular western religion manage to show their ignorance.


----------



## Peter_Parker (Oct 6, 2005)

That's true.  It's interesting how I've never heard of scientists trying to disprove religion, but the other way around.  I'm not trying to start anything either (I'm a devoted Christian myself), but can't we all just get along?  Who's to say that God (if you believe in a God) doesn't cause evolution or the big bang or whatever else?  I guess it's up to each individual's opinion to decide.


----------



## Peter_Parker (Oct 6, 2005)

That spiders cool though  Any idea what it's common/scientific name is? Or it actually known as the "Happy-Faced Spider"?  I'd like to get one, but something tells me Hawaii doesn't export them to often... :?


----------



## edesign (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.benecke.com/happyface.html

http://www.hear.org/starr/hiinsects/images/thumbnails/html/theridion_grallator.htm


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks! Nice links!  Just a question, though.  The second link, the spider on the web (on the leaf) makes the spider appear to be such a tiny, delicate one.  Anyone ever seen these in person? Know if they are so very tiny?  Or is that just a very big leaf?


----------



## ilovebugs (Oct 7, 2005)

Peter_Parker said:
			
		

> That's true.  It's interesting how I've never heard of scientists trying to disprove religion, but the other way around.  I'm not trying to start anything either (I'm a devoted Christian myself), but can't we all just get along?  Who's to say that God (if you believe in a God) doesn't cause evolution or the big bang or whatever else?  I guess it's up to each individual's opinion to decide.


well, to say that God caused evolution kinda messes up the whole "God created everything in seven days" wouldn't he just make everything right to begin with? Or was Adam an ape?...not that I ever heard of.

as far as everyong getting along (if your talking about this thread and the boards in general) from what I've seen, it's encouraging that we all do get along pretty well. we all are different, but we have the same love for these critters that is an amazing bond.

and for your other question about common/scientific name: Happyface Spider (Theridion grallator)  (for the first pic atleast)


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 7, 2005)

Molitor said:
			
		

> also, a pattern that coincidentally resembles a human symbol of happiness isn't much of a trait that would cause them to die out. therefore, the species would live on to pass the gene causing the markings down the ladder. if the happy-face spider is a humorous clown, then i guess black widows can tell time and brown recluses are orchestral musicians.


it sort of looks like a snake head with an open mouth
i would be willing to bet 1 euro that it is like moths who have a pattern that looks like an owl face on their wings

one time a black widow told me the time

it escaped, and told me it was time to get a better cage

ehehehehehehehehee


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 7, 2005)

ilovebugs said:
			
		

> and for your other question about common/scientific name: Happyface Spider (Theridion grallator)  (for the first pic atleast)


Theridion... are these comb-foot spiders?

nice... related to widows if they are


----------

